# Training White Pletinckx Pigeons



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Training White Pletinckx Racing Homers ...........
by Nome Middleton (edited by Wayne Johnson)

1.	Get yourself a training basket first. Let them get used to it. Put it on the floor and feed them in it every day until they are no longer afraid of it. Let them think...if I want to eat I must go in there to get it 
2.	Have a trap on the outside near the top correct?? Start picking up each bird individually and walking out side and slowly let it sit on the trap facing the interior of the loft and halfway through the trap. It will tend to lean inside and eventually fall through the trap to the inside of the loft. Do this with as many as you can. Those that learn it will teach the rest. You can never do this too much with young birds!
3.	Next put several of the birds into the training basket and take the basket around inside the loft. Put it down and open the release side of the basket. Let them walk out. Do this a number of times until all the birds have had their turn. Now take away their food for a couple days. Next it is time to let them out!! Don't scare them out. 
4.	Open the loft door or trap door early in the morning and leave. Go sit back in a lawn chair a ways from the loft. Let them come out on their own. They will in time. Most importantly DO NOT FEED ON THIS DAY!!! Some will come out and investigate the outside of the loft. Some might fly to the roof and some will stay inside: That is okay. Give them a couple hours of just looking things over! 
5.	Get your feed can and slowly, ever so slowly, walk to the loft as always shaking that can of feed and calling to them the way you always have. They will be hungry enough to really pay attention to you! Most will try to come back into the loft and some will be confused. Keep shaking the can and when everyone is in and only then feed them. Do this several days in a row so they figure it out "I am outside the loft but if I want some food I need to figure out how to get back in hmmm, I remember that trap, I'll go that way!" And, most will.
6.	In the next few days you will do the same but before you leave, close the loft door and open the trap. Let them come out through the trap. Let them have a day or two going in and out of the open trap, then close it! Again, do not feed on those days unless everyone is inside! Very important! 
7.	Now they will begin to get a bit braver and try out their wings. They will fly around the loft and yard and some will even sit in a tree or your house top. 
8.	Just remember when they get to eat is when you call to them and go to the loft with the shaking feed can and all are inside. Eventually they will get it! You are building up a trust and assurance with them at this time. 
9.	After my birds have flown for a month or so around the loft I put them in the training basket and leave the loft and take them maybe two houses away and let them go. Try this in every direction over the next few days. 
10.	It is best if you wait a day or two in between and please remember not to feed until they all come back. If you have a couple strays that linger close the loft door and feed the birds that are inside already! The stragglers will get it especially when they see the birds inside eating! 
11.	This procedure increases in distance until you have them flying home from 1-3-5-7-miles from N. E. W. S. direction of your home. When you get up to 10 or 12 miles from all four directions you can take them out to say 35 miles, then 50 miles, etc. Give them a rest in between and don't over feed!!! 
12.	Only feed your birds what they will consume in about 20 minutes and then take it away. Never leave food in the loft!!!!! 
13.	Make sure your birds always have oyster shell and clean water. Most importantly persevere and be persistent!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

IF you train white birds or any color of bird the same as one would train there race birds .then those birds would be able to perform the same as they was selected the same. . AND I think it is good to handle each bird when put in the basket. As then you know the feel of the bird and if it feel healthy looks healthy it can be expected to perform coming home healthy. Where not handling the bird It could be have problems and be lost because of that. But thats my idea


----------



## Rich (Apr 3, 2015)

This is a really good post Nome


----------

